# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پیامک سازمان سنجش و اشتباه در انتخاب گروه آزمایشی هنگام ثبت نام

## Amiiin

بچه ها این پیامک برا من اومد، من گروه ازمایشیمو اشتباه زده بودم 
داوطلب گرامي به اطلاع مي رساند شما در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 عنوان ديپلم خود را رياضي فيزيك و گروه آزمايشي خود را تجربی انتخاب نموده ايد، درصورتي كه گروه آزمايشي خودرا اشتباه انتخاب نموده‌ايدلازم است براي اصلاح حداكثرتا تاريخ 1400/01/21 از طريق ورود به سيستم ارسال درخواست به نشاني: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  درخواست خود را ارسال نماييد. در غیر اینصورت به این پیامک توجه ننموده و لازم نیست اقدامی انجام بدهید. سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور


منم رفتم تو این سایت درخواست دادم که اصلاح بشه، بعد یه پیامک اومد که نامه ثبت شده و برید تو سایت rahgiri. Sanjesh. Org پیگیری کنید با یه کد رهگیری،،، منتهی الان دوروزه وضعیتش تغییر نکرده، مطمئن باشم که درستش میکنن یعنی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها این پیامک برا من اومد، من گروه ازمایشیمو اشتباه زده بودم 
> داوطلب گرامي به اطلاع مي رساند شما در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 عنوان ديپلم خود را رياضي فيزيك و گروه آزمايشي خود را تجربی انتخاب نموده ايد، درصورتي كه گروه آزمايشي خودرا اشتباه انتخاب نموده‌ايدلازم است براي اصلاح حداكثرتا تاريخ 1400/01/21 از طريق ورود به سيستم ارسال درخواست به نشاني: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  درخواست خود را ارسال نماييد. در غیر اینصورت به این پیامک توجه ننموده و لازم نیست اقدامی انجام بدهید. سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور
> 
> 
> منم رفتم تو این سایت درخواست دادم که اصلاح بشه، بعد یه پیامک اومد که نامه ثبت شده و برید تو سایت rahgiri. Sanjesh. Org پیگیری کنید با یه کد رهگیری،،، منتهی الان دوروزه وضعیتش تغییر نکرده، مطمئن باشم که درستش میکنن یعنی؟


*
سلام این پیامک صرفا فقط یک اطلاع رسانی ساده هست از سوی سازمان سنجش 

لگر شما دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک دارید و کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده اید این پیام برای شما فرستاده میشه تا اطلاع داده بشه بهتون که اگر گروه آزمایشی رو اشتباه انتخاب کردید با درخواست از سنجش گروه آزمایشیتون رو تصحیح کنید 

ولی اگر خودتون میخوایید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید و خودتاون تجربی زده اید نیازی به تغییر نیست 
این پیامک برای بنده هم ارسال شده چرا که من در دبیرستان ریاضی فیزیک خوانده ام ولی کنکور تجربی میخواهم شرکت کنم و برای من هم ارسال شده بود که نادیده گرفتم چون میدونم اشتباهی تجربی رو انتخاب نکرده ام 

و حالا شما هم اگر ریاضی فیزیک خوانده اید و میخواهید تجربی شرکت کنید و گروه تجربی رو انتخاب کرده اید هیچ کاری نیاز نیست انجام دهید این صرفا یک اطلاع رسانی از سوی سنجش هست 
ولی اگر دیپلم ریاضی دارید و میخواهید کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید باید حتما از طریق سیستم درخواست این رو به سنجش ارسال کنید تا گروه کنکور شما رو به ریاضی تغییر بدن*

----------


## saj8jad

این پیامک رو ظاهرا برای همه داوطلبان ارسال میکنن  :Yahoo (77): 
خصوصا برای کسانی که عنوان دیپلم و عنوان گروه آزمایشی شون متفاوت هستش، بهتره تو سایت دوباره یه بررسی سریع بکنین که اشتباهی نشده باشه در غیر اینصورت این اخطار رو زیادی جدیش نگیرید  :Yahoo (105):

----------

